# Creating a bootable USB from ISO in Windows/Linux



## aatish910 (May 13, 2012)

I have downloaded the whole DVD ISO for FreeBSD 9 (x86_64) i.e. dvd1. I tried this on VirtualBox and worked pretty well. But, I cannot write this on a 8 GB USB drive to install to a notebook. If I *dd* it, it would not boot. I read this but the script cannot be used on Linux system because I didn't f*i*nd anything named 'bsdlabel'. Internet connection here is too slow for me to download memory stick image again and there are no retailers here in Nepal. So, I would like to get this ISO converted into a memory stick image. Buying an external DVD drive is not an option for me. 

As far as clues are concerned, I found 'isohybrid' which makes an ISO image bootable on a USB drive but I am not sure whether it works with FreeBSD or not.

I have openSUSE and Windows 7 currently being dual-booted.


----------



## yoxter (May 22, 2012)

*T*ry http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/.


----------



## aatish910 (May 22, 2012)

I tried that but the USB won't boot. My BIOS fully supports booting from USB.


----------



## Majorix (May 22, 2012)

Give this idea a go.


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2012)

That's for a memstick image.  Besides, the write a memory stick on Windows procedure in the Handbook is substantially easier than dd for Windows.


----------



## Majorix (May 22, 2012)

Oh I missed he has an .iso. That link won't work then


----------

